# synthetic oil quaestions



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a power stroke and have been doing some homework before I purchase a truck. There are reports of increased fuel economy by switching over to all synthetic oil (engine, gear, transmission and transfer case). Has anyone accomplished this switch? have you seen the increase in MPGs? is any type of flush required before switching? how much did it cost you to make the switch?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

When I had a 96 PSD I ran synthetic in everything but the engine. I think you have to run synthetic in the tranny. The engine oil is in there for such a short time I don't think synthetic is worth it unless you are running a bypass filter and doing engine analysis. 14 quarts of synthetic would be a tough one to swallow. depending on the miles, if the truck hasn't been run with synthetic I've heard switching isn't really going to benefit it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ive been running amsoil for years in all my engines. Yes the 16 qts is hard to swallow but imo its worth it. To get 12-15 thousand out of an oil is worth the expense. As far as mpgs,,,i would say at least 1-5 gain. But thats just a ruff guess, i dont remeber what my numbers were before the oil switch.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

1-5 MPG? That's a bit of a stretch don't you think?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really,,,I know there's claims oh higher out there. Just what I think I have gotten overall


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

I run syn in the motor and duffs, it's usually recommended to stay with merc for the trans, especially in the torque shifts, an extra $15-20 bucks every other month isnt even a case of beer


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A DIY oil change might cost an extra $40 to run full synthetic 5W-40 Rotella vs. Dino 15W-40


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I run Amsoil for every fluid in my 7.3 except coolant. When I made the switch it was close to $700 but I did some other things with it. I also run all amsoil in my boat which is a ton more money but it's got a pair of 525's in it so it holds oil more than my 7.3 does, In the boat i also use their drive oil and gear lube. It has made a big difference in the life of the parts but the upfront money is hard to swallow sometimes, it is still cheaper in the long run. My Ex with the 7.3 has 180k on it, i made the swith at about 130k, the fuel is a little better but the big difference was how smooth it shifts now after the switch


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

dieselss;1470087 said:


> Ive been running amsoil for years in all my engines. Yes the 16 qts is hard to swallow but imo its worth it. To get 12-15 thousand out of an oil is worth the expense. As far as mpgs,,,i would say at least 1-5 gain. But thats just a ruff guess, i dont remeber what my numbers were before the oil switch.


I've been running Amsoil since the 90's, I don't care what oil you run NOTHING will give you 5mpg:laughing: I've seen an average of about 1mpg when doing everything front to rear


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

I sell and use Amsoil in everything I own. with the newer Diesel you have to be careful with the emission crap. Everytime it goes through a regen cycle it washes the cylinders with fuel and also dilutes the oil. Now Amsoil doesn't recommend extended oil intervals with out doing oil samples. Great oil


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

just a little info on someone using amsoil if your spending more than $100 a year sign up as a preferred customer and then you get it a dealer cost.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

spamsoil is not worth the money it costs.
regular old motor oil does just as good.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I havn't made the change to amsoil, but plan too.
Got a buddie at work signed up to be a dealer for the savings on fluids for his dirt track car.
Canadian Tire sells their Motorcycle oil for $22/L he can get it cost at $9.60/L
OE 5-30 for my truck, not sure the store price, but again at his cost, $5.05/L
10-40 for my Sea-doo $6.30/L 
I can't beat those prices for synthetic at any parts store in my area unless it happens to be going out of business at 50% off....
Once im out or warranty i think i might try a full swap to sunthetic and try my luck, already run it in the engine


----------

